# Graphics Card: PCI Express x16  Detected as PCI Express Link width: 4X



## praka123 (Jun 9, 2007)

I am very much newbie with graphics cards 
I am running NVIDIA XFX 7300 GT on Debian Sid with latest stable driver 1.0.9755-1 .
Now in my Xorg.0.log it is shown as:

```
(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7300 GT at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes
(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.73.22.50.53
(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 4X
(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU
(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7300 GT at PCI:1:0:0:
```
but the card is supporting and board too pcie x 16 \
I have a PCIEx16  card and slot of x16 same.but now Xorg log shows as Detected PCI Express Link width: 4X .what went wrong? 
Also in my BIOS of intel 915GV based gigabyte board it is enabled as PCIEXpress too.help where it went wrong.
Ubuntu Feisty too shows the same thing.is it OK or ...

*img182.imageshack.us/img182/7433/screenshotnvidiaxserverqu3.png
Gigabyte 81915ME-GV Intel 915GV chipset with pci-express slot x16 available.
onboard intel gfx too available,but automagically disabled once the gfx card is pushed in.
I found the answer below in the gigabyte website.but it seems to me as they cheated me 


> Expansion Slots
> 
> *1. 1 x PCIe x 16 slot (x4 mode)
> (*Running at PCIe x 4 bandwidth, please see link below for Graphics Card Support List )*
> ...


hmm..so the speed is mutilated to 4x!  I feel that gigabyte co cheated me as in the box it is well written that it supports pciex16 and now only x4


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 9, 2007)

Nobody cheated you. 915GV chipset has no support for PCIe X16 slot.

Gigabyte emulated the slot using the available PCIe X4 lanes. They just made a big sized slot equal to the physical PCIe X16 connector in length on top of the PCIe X4 slot. (simple word to make u understand)

That slot is a physical PCIe X16 Slot providing same electricity to the gfx card but since it works on top of PCIe x4 lanes it is detected & treated as PCIe X4 slot.  Don't worry, it provides 2 GBps bandwidth upstream & downstream which is same as AGP 8X while PCIe X16 provides 8 GBps upstream & downstream bandwidth.

This is still quite a lot to run Linux OS with Beryl etc, cos I know you don't play games so no Windows for u


----------



## praka123 (Jun 9, 2007)

yeah-thanks for the info.anyways this is my old mobo-waiting for a new mobo sometimes soon.


----------

